# Bau meines zusätzlichen Pflanzenminis



## lotta (24. Aug. 2014)

Hier möchte ich Euch gerne zeigen,
was ich aus unserer übrigen 500Liter Fertigteichschale gemacht habe:
 Diese Stelle, war mir noch immer ein Dorn im Auge,
Dann hatte ich diese Idee,        
Nach und nach wirds.       

Und da ich keine Fertigschale als Fertigschale sehen mag,
habe ich versucht das Ganze so gut wie möglich zu verstecken,
um alles in die Teich/Bach Landschaft zu integrieren.


----------



## lotta (24. Aug. 2014)

Ich habe vom Wasserfall , welcher von den Filtern in den Bachlauf führt, 
eine versteckte Abzweigung in den Mini PF geleitet und über einen Überlauf 
geht eine gewisse Wassermenge über den Fertigschalen PF,
zurück in den Teich.             
Gesamtansicht vom Teich aus  
Versteckter Abzweig:


----------



## Tanny (24. Aug. 2014)

Das sieht total klasse aus!!!

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lotta (24. Aug. 2014)

Hier noch eine Erklärung zu Abzweig, Ein- und Überlauf:


----------



## Butia (3. Sep. 2014)

Sehr sehr schön,

ich hab auch noch eine Fertigteilschale die nich weiß wo sie hin soll....


----------



## Limnos (3. Sep. 2014)

Hi lotta

Sehr schön und fantasievoll gebaut!!! Ich sehe da __ Papyrus. Du weißt, dass der nicht winterhart ist. Mir gelingt es in letzter Zeit nicht mehr ihn drinnen über den Winter zu bringen. Muschelblumen kann man leicht auf einem Aquarium überwintern.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## lotta (3. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang und Butia,
danke für Euer Lob.

@ Butia, dann weißt Du ja nun, wie Du die Schale nutzen kannst.

@Wolfgang
Da ich leider kein Aquarium besitze und es vergangenes Jahr im Haus nicht geklappt hat, 
weden die Muschelblumen wohl auf dem Kompost landen (wobei    vielleicht versuche ich es noch mal im Haus)
Der __ Papyrus kommt natürlich ins Haus, fühlt sich bisher aber in dem Mini  sehr wohl.
Gruß Bine


----------



## Enny (3. Sep. 2014)

Hey Bine,
da hast du wirklich einen wunderschönen Wassergarten angelegt.
Genau mein Geschmack!
LG Enny


----------



## lotta (3. Sep. 2014)

Hey Enny,
dein Lob freut mich sehr.

Das tut  einfach gut, wenn man immer nur so vor sich hin wühlt...

Da läuft so ein Lob, runter wie Öl

Du hast aber auch einen sehr schönen Teich,
gefällt mir ebenso richtig gut
Gruß Bine


----------



## Limnos (4. Sep. 2014)

Statt eines Aquariums kannst du für die Muschelblumen eine Plastikbox nehmen, die wenigstens 5 Liter fasst. Er sollte am besten an einem Südfenster stehen. Aldi Süd hat z.Zt. so was.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## lotta (4. Sep. 2014)

Klasse Wolfgang, DANKE.

Das werde ich dann doch nochmal so versuchen, 
wäre ja grade schade um die vielen schönen Pflänzchen.

Ich sollte die Pflanzen dann im Teichwasser halten, nehme ich an ....
muss ich noch was Besonderes beachten, damit sie den Winter überstehen?
Gruß Bine


----------

